# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Buffalo giới thiệu router gigabit không dây chuẩn 802.11ac

## anhlinh123

*buffalo technology mới cho ra mắt mẫu bộ định tuyến không dây chuẩn 802.11ac đầu tiên của hãng, tốc độ truyền khoảng 1,3gbps.*

trong triển lãm ces 2012, bộ định tuyến airstation wzr-1750h (sử dụng chip broadcom 11ac) của buffalo đạt tốc độ khoảng 450mbps, là tốc độ cao nhất hiện nay của cấu hình sóng đơn 802.11n 3x3 với các kênh 40mhz (tốc độ chuẩn 11n thực tế thấp hơn nhiều).

buffalo cho biết, sản phẩm chính thức sẽ được tung ra vào nửa cuối năm 2012, sẽ có tốc độ cao hơn.

​bộ định tuyến airstation 11ac sẽ dùng sóng radio 11ac 3 luồng, chỉ chạy ở băng tần 5ghz và dùng các kênh rộng hơn so với sóng radio 11n. hiệp hội ieee dự kiến sẽ hoàn chỉnh chuẩn 802.11ac vào năm 2013, nhưng hiệp hội wi-fi alliance sẽ bắt đầu chứng nhận tính tương hợp cho các sản phẩm mới này vào cuối năm nay, dựa trên một phiên bản gần cuối của chuẩn này.

bộ định tuyến này cũng trang bị sóng radio thứ hai dùng chuẩn 802.11n, cũng có 3 luồng dữ liệu nhưng chỉ ở băng tần 2,4ghz với tốc độ truyền 450mbps. sóng radio 11ac của buffalo sẽ hỗ trợ truyền 3 luồng dữ liệu, 3 anten truyền nhận.

hãng dự định sẽ tung ra một thiết bị chuyển đổi dành cho máy tính và các thiết bị, nhưng không cung cấp thêm thông tin về thiết bị này. bộ định tuyến và thiết bị chuyển đổi này sẽ được bán vào nửa cuối năm nay.

buffalo cũng dự định sẽ ra mắt một thiết bị “cầu truyền thông” (media bridge) chuẩn 11ac có 4 cổng ethernet gigabit, cho phép các thiết bị ethernet như máy tính, tv và các thiết bị truyền đa phương tiện có thể kết nối vào mạng chuẩn 11ac.

buffalo hiện chưa cung cấp thông tin về giá của các thiết bị này.

*mr esc (diễn đàn tin học việt nam tổng hợp từ internet)*​

----------


## thienlongadv

*trả lời: buffalo giới thiệu router gigabit không dây chuẩn 802.11ac*

yes telecom cũng chuẩn bị ra dòng cpe ftth hỗ trợ chuẩn ac

----------


## linht1106k1

*trả lời: buffalo giới thiệu router gigabit không dây chuẩn 802.11ac*

mình đang cần mua gấp lại 1 chiếc htc one cũ giá tầm 3-5tr ai có inbox nhé

----------

